# To book or not to book when touring in France.



## 104481 (May 13, 2007)

Hi all,

As ex-caravanners, we always used to book every stage of our touring holiday in Europe. For our first trip away to France with our motorhome, we have booked first and last night and a site by the sea in the Biarritz area. This leaves us with 10 days to play with and I am wondering whether it is wisest to plan an exact route or should we (as new motorhomers) try to be more flexible. I have a caravanning friend who only ever books a site at his intended destination and maintains that he has never failed to get a pitch for his caravan even in peak season. 

We intend to spend a bit of time in the Loire and possibly nip over the border into Spain or head towards the mountains.

What is the likelihood of finding sites at short notice in France in peak season with a 7 metre motorhome? My husband and I really wouldn't care where we stay but we have our 15 year old in tow who will be expecting a splash around in a pool at the end of the day.

Any thoughts, advice, guidance gratefully received.

Coco


----------



## 104481 (May 13, 2007)

My post was a bit confusing - we are travelling Portsmouth/Caen and are spending first and last night in Caen because of late/early crossing times. We have allowed about 4 nights to get down to Biarritz so the bulk of our freetime will be on the return leg - about 8 days.

Coco.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It depends on how fussy you are about pitches and facilities if in high season.

My brother-in-law is going through a similar transition from experiencing caravan holidays in France to motorhome holidays in France, and it is taking him a couple of years to get around to the laid-back motorhoming way of thinking about a trip strategy up front, with an unpredictable weather back-up, and daily tactical choices of what to do & where to go.

If I had forced him into this from the outset, I think the uncertainty of where he was sleeping the night would have really stressed him out.

A half-way house until you can relax at it and still do both, is to distinguish travelling days from laid-back days.

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Booking ahead*

Hi

If I am travelling a long distance - such as Calais to Strasbourg etc, I prefer to book ahead and be sure that I have a "bed waiting".

If I was on a leisurely amble, and I have yet to do this, I would probably chance my arm. Common sense is telling me though that I would always book in high season and events such as Easter etc

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We don't book but we do not go for all-singing sites with pools. They do tend to be more crowded in high season especially in the honey pot areas. 

Compromise and take an old, untied, mobile phone and buy a French card. Then you can plan where you are going the day before and phone ahead to check availability. 

Having too much of your holiday planned would be more stressful to me as it would mean we were running to a schedule and that is what we try to get away from. Some days though it is good to know you are going to a booked site as then you can spend all day site-seeing and know that you have a definate pitch however late you arrive.

G


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

No problem finding spaces, except perhaps from mid July to 3rd week in August in the busy areas like the Cote D'Azure. If you want a specific site, then book it, otherwise go with the flow.
Don't leave it too late in the day to try finding a site (especially at weekends), some aires at popular places get filled up early; have the guides & maps at the ready, and you should be OK.


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

We have just spent 4 weeks touring France. We used Camping cheque sites, France Passion and Municipal sites.

We didn't book once, there was always plenty of room, in some cases there were very few people on site. We have never had to book in France on previous visits but we have always gone before or after the school holidays.

I'm sure you will get plenty of advice from those who go in school holidays so it really depends when you wanto travel...

Gina


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

When I went across the water for the first time I booked a site near Paris for a family wedding. After that we just took pot luck and had no problems. We covered parts of Belguim, France, Luxemborg and Germany during the first three weeks in August. I would suggest however, that you start looking for a site around 4ish, we observed that after six the queues started to form. Some sites had swimming pools others did not. We did avoid the more popular resorts.
Ian


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

We have been on holiday in our m/h around a lot of countries in Europe for the past 3yrs. Only once have we been turned away and that was in Belgium about 6.30pm one July. Found another site 10mins later.

We often use popular sites with pools & things to keep the children happy. If you book and pre-pay and then on arrival find its not for "you" what do you do. We tend to have a look around and then book for 2/3 days if we like it, if not we move on. If after 3 days you like it a lot, book another couple of nights.

You will always find a site!!!!!!!


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

We're going in September, we'll be going along the south coast to Dover and will buy ferry tickets about one week before leaving home. They must be open ended as we don't know when we'll be returning. It could be for only one week or maybe six weeks, it depends on how we feel. Although we have a possible route planned this may change, we're not tied to any given timetable.

The result of this is that we won't be booking any sites in advance, it will be pot luck. We have some books on European campsites and Aires, also guides to France, Switzerland, and Tuscany. I hope we'll get to these places but we'll have to wait and see. We'll make our minds up as we travel, but just in case I've got both French and Italian phrase books. In past trips I've always found that a little of the languge goes a long way.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Came back via Caen this morning. Definitely do not book, no need. There is also a fantistic camping-car aire at caen close to the beach.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

devonidiot said:


> , will buy ferry tickets about one week before leaving home. They must be open ended as we don't know when we'll be returning. .


How does this compare cost-wise with a return ticket devonidiot ?

We've never done it but often regretted being tied to a definate date to come home.

G


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

One method is to go via Sea France. Get a saver fare to Calais and a freedom fare for the return journey. If you look at Sea France website this will give you the details.


----------

